# Airports losing service



## west point (May 15, 2022)

Wilmington Dl losing all service. First state to lose all service.
No flights to Delaware: The First State becomes the only state without commercial air service (msn.com)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 15, 2022)

west point said:


> Wilmington Dl losing all service. First state to lose all service.
> No flights to Delaware: The First State becomes the only state without commercial air service (msn.com)


Not the first time and won’t be the last time.


----------



## gswager (May 15, 2022)

Blame on shortage of pilots in regional airlines. My local city lost 2 out of 3 scheduled flights and other airline discontinued it.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 15, 2022)

Many will disagree, but, when airlines were regulated, flying was much more enjoyable with better service provided by the airlines. Those of us who live in small markets were considerably better served. Given my tax dollars support air transportation, where's the equity? A traveler whose home airport is ATL is receiving better flying options than I have from DAY. Their tax dollars to provide air service are more important than mine? 

Airline deregulation is an example of the "rich getting richer" for the airlines and for those who use such markets. That has not helped to improve the service for those of us who are on the "poorer end of the Bell Curve" with regard to service.


----------

